# Volume Pills to increase sperm quality



## Saz100

Hi Ladies,

My partners SA ca back saying that he has low morphology so we are looking at ways in which he can improve the quality of sperm. He has been researching volume pills. Is anyone else's other halfs taking these...I'm always a bit wary of internet pills but he has shown me the research and the write ups all seem genuine. It's all natural and herbal ingredients but just wondered if anyone else has come across these.
Thanks


----------



## StarSign

That's a new one. Has he looked at FertilAid for Men also?

*SS*


----------



## pinkfee

i've not heard of volume pills, but i've got my OH on a combination of things that was recommended to me by a friend who's OH was taking the below and they got pregnant rather easily... not sure if there was any connection, but we thought we'd give it a go as his first SA wasn't that great. 

We're both taking the sanatogen pre natal vitamin/mineral his and hers and then he is taking 

l'arginine and l'carnitine - which are amino acids apparently important to sperm production and he's also on Horny Goat Weed 

i've also heard that Selenium and Zinc are good but they're usually in the multivit/mineral tablet. 

He has been taking them for a couple of months now and just did another SA test so it will be interesting to see if they have made any difference. 

Good luck


----------



## lisap2008

We thought about the volume pills but decided to go with GNC mega man instead and my DHs morphology is great . GNC mega man has everything he needs in just 2 pills a day so my DH prefers them. they are only about 20.00 for a month supply.


----------



## Saz100

Thanks ladies for your responses. Lisap2008 did your DH's morphology improve after taking the GNC megaman then? Might look at investing in them all - somethings gotta work!!!:hugs:


----------



## lisap2008

His morphology was good from the start but his volume and count and motility were low he was taking Geritol complete when we had the SA done sense taking GNC mega man the volume and count and motility have improved and the only time we see a drop in morphology now is when he has been drinking so were putting a stop to that. oh and my DH has also been taking tamoxifen which were sure is the reason for increased count and motility. 
but I do think the GNC mega man has helped alot as well.


----------

